# 180 and No Contact



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to the board. Can someone explain these two terms to me. I've seen them mentioned a few times in posts, but don't know what they mean.

Thanks.


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

justabovewater said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new to the board. Can someone explain these two terms to me. I've seen them mentioned a few times in posts, but don't know what they mean.
> 
> Thanks.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/24101-modified-180-a.html#post294327


----------



## Avalon (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmmm.. I've been wondering that myself. The link you posted says that the 180 plan has been deleted due to copyright issues.


----------

